# Open Mike Elmira, On



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

attended the second open mike, and was still at home by 9pm.
the first one was on a sat Jan.10, and a huge turnout, mostly musicians.
the second one was last Thurs. 7 to 9pm, but continues to bar closing. The 7 to 9 is to accomodate those under the drinking age........as I left early I will have to find out how the balance of the evening went.......$2 admission.......this is at the Central Tavern.........pub food is all good.........the plan is to have the open mike every other week..........once I can firm up/confirm the day of the week I will post.........this could be a great fun opportunity......especially for the kids, and the couple of kids I heard blew me away.........Elmira is 15 minutes from Kit/Waterloo and 1/2 hour from Guelph.........It would be a good thing if there is enough support.........Musicians I have met have been friendly.........mixed genre.........host band is a 3 piece R&R
cheers
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

next open mike Feb.12 then feb.26...................


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Tonight..........7pm to 11...........Central Elmira


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

For some reason, I read Elvira instead of Elmira? Whatever happened to Elvira?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

oh my gosh.....I think if that young lady moves too fast there is a possibility of a wardrobe malfuntion..............there was a plow & cow song called Elvira.......I don't care what happened to it .........LOL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Riffwrath. Are you talking about the Central in Elmira? I got to play there this past Saturday night. Nice little bar.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

dang........I wish I had known..........I'm not one for night life........or getting a DWI..........but I would have popped into town for a meet and greet.....it was a busy weekend in Elmira with the Hockeyville CBC filming going on.........I stayed home, out in the country.........


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

forgot to post the last one.......dang.........that was the 27th.........there is one this Thurs 13.......7 to 11........minor's out by 9............and the following week Thurs 20 ..........7 to 11, minors out by 9pm


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

open mike to be every Thursday for the next little while.


----------

